# ahhhh the ever popular poodle mix



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I am attemptingmy first pic upload so bear with me. This is pepper a golden/poodle mix( i refuse to use the designer nickname, other wise my rotti/lab/husky mix would be called a Rottidor....labaweiler?)he is very big 30 " shoulder, and thick and has crazy dense coat with an under coat that sheds...they dont want a poodle look, which is fine since he has a very golden body. 

please let me know if this works!!!! and what you think of the groom too, personally i am going to change his face, it is very thick set and easy to make a little too big. ....


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Looking good. But he looks like a poodle with that face in my opinion 
Beautiful groom job


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

fabulous with the breed names for your dog! Love it. 

Lovin' this groom to though to be honest with his he looks very poodle like to me. If I saw him walking down the street I wouldn't even assume he was a mix, just a big huge standard. That said the owners probably don't know the different so if they like it and you like it I'd leave the shape as is and shorten the muzzle area which if I'm reading correctly you're planning to do anyhow. 

Whenever I do a clip like this a doo, as I call them in my appointment book lol, I do a longer style almost bichon like face that isn't rounded. People always jump to the 'that's a X-Doodle" which is usually what he owners want 

Oh and just have to say nicely scissored  I like the shape you got, well done.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

"Whenever I do a clip like this a doo, as I call them in my appointment book lol, I do a longer style almost bichon like face that isn't rounded. People always jump to the 'that's a X-Doodle" which is usually what he owners want " quote from wonderpup

would love to see pic of what you mean, and thanks for feedback, we have a heck of a lot of chop shops here and so I can get stuck in a rut without feedback from someone who can actually groom. thanks.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Winnow said:


> Looking good. But he looks like a poodle with that face in my opinion
> Beautiful groom job


around here a poodle look is thought of(by general public) as clean face/clean feet, and thats what they meant, plus they also did not want the long ears, or "poof" on his tail. I agree with you, and chuckle inwardly, but they come every 6 weeks and tip well, so we do what they want. thanks


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Not the greatest photos :/ but this is what I could find on this computer. The first one is a poodle mid groom, he gets a long face and the second is supposed to be a golden X poodle but I wonder. Anyway, I couldn't find a photo of him finished, but here is his face before the bath. I might have some better pics but they aren't on this computer, will have to go through my CD's and see what is there.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

ahhhh, i get cha, what is the structure of his muzzle? it looks really poodley. here is a poodle /Bouvier mix, old man 13. kinda like this?


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

ItzaClip said:


> around here a poodle look is thought of(by general public) as clean face/clean feet, and thats what they meant, plus they also did not want the long ears, or "poof" on his tail. I agree with you, and chuckle inwardly, but they come every 6 weeks and tip well, so we do what they want. thanks


I agree with you there. Doodle people tend to like shaggy faces. 
But are obviously forgetting that a lab and golden have short facial hair also its just the poodle that is shaggy if left unshaven.

The reason why his face reminds me of a poodle is because it looks like a teddy bear cut that is hot in japan. 
And the scissoring is just perfect no doodle looks this good


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ItzaClip said:


> ahhhh, i get cha, what is the structure of his muzzle? it looks really poodley. here is a poodle /Bouvier mix, old man 13. kinda like this?


It was broad but not square like a golden exactly. Personally I don't think he IS a doodle. I think these people got a poodle from a doodle breeder  Everything about him is poodle like. 

My doodle people like the bridge of the muzzle clipped all the way or not at all. Meaning not just in front of the eyes like the way you do. If I am not shaving the nose I just use thinners in the corner of the eye but most of my people wanted it clipped and would complain that the hair would grow into his eyes to fast (which between us was the point so they wouldn't wait 6 mo between grooms). I don't make a habit of shaving noses like that but do it on some dogs or rather do it for clients with a certain personality. I actually don't groom either of those dog's anymore. I am much more selective with my clients now and only groom for people I like or dogs I really like. I only have one dog/client I don't care much for and the only reason I keep them is just enjoy doing his haircut, it's different. I work ALOT less than I used to now that I have a little one.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Winnow said:


> I agree with you there. Doodle people tend to like shaggy faces.
> But are obviously forgetting that a lab and golden have short facial hair also its just the poodle that is shaggy if left unshaven.
> 
> The reason why his face reminds me of a poodle is because it looks like a teddy bear cut that is hot in japan.
> And the scissoring is just perfect no doodle looks this good


hahaha true on the muzzle thing, thanks ,


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

I think what makes this dog look so "poodley" is the laser-smooth scissoring. It's a fantastic groom, and I think he looks positively lovely, but a little less roundness and a touch of rough-around-the-edges really works well for these guys.

All of my "Doodle" clients want a natural, puppyish look, so I keep the head less round and more head-shaped, if that makes sense. For some of them I run a long guide over most of the head and face. I do the finish work with coarse thinners rather than shears. 

If you can make a Doodle look as though his hair "just grew that way", you'll get ecstatic squeals from the clients. It's counter-intuitive, since most clients want their dog to look freshly clipped, but lots of Doodle owners just want their dog to look good without looking so "groomed".


----------

